# wondering what up state NY or Maine pays?



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

I am looking to move west to upstate NY .where I move to will depend on where i can find work for my FWD. I would like to get some where I can pow and spread salt or sand.
Does anyone know what town hires subs or if the state hires trucks?I have 20 years of plowing exp .MY truck is well equipped . What is the average pay rate out there?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Very few of the towns that I know of hire subs. The city of Rochester does, from what I've seen routes average 6-800/trip. They call you out. I know one spring there was a big article that they had saved 1 million $, they only called the contractors in once. We do work for one school district, plow only they salt. The county of monroe hires for both on some stuff. That rig is awesome BTW. You would probably be better off finding a contractor (s) that does areas with roadways, plow for a couple hours then start salting lots or getting into a large industrial park doing their roadways.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

Most of all NY has their own trucks. Cant think of any cities or towns that sub like MA.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks guys that would really stink to get called for one storm. I would love to move to the tug hill area. or just a little east of there.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

.MY truck is well equipped . What is the average pay rate out there?[/QUOTE]

Well equipped? that is freakin AWESOME !!!!! good luck, hope you make a bundle


----------

